# To Do List on Tivo Central Online



## EYSpeed (Feb 26, 2004)

I would LOVE to be able to view my To Do list online. This would help when scheduling programs at work when I should be working! LOL

The only somewhat negative side of this that I can see would be storing the info on a server at Tivo for quick retreival, but it really wouldn't be that hard. Even if you saved the full text of the show names, times and associate them to the particular account, you could probably store it all on one server. If that's too big, set up a relational database with the program guide and you simply associate the show ID with the account and only query the show names and times when someone logs into Tivo Central Online to view the To Do List.

I think it would be a very helpful feature. Anyone else?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Plenty asked for. It is just that it would take up space on TiVo's servers, even a channel and program ID, plus would be a privacy concern for the users.


----------



## EYSpeed (Feb 26, 2004)

classicsat said:


> It is just that it would take up space on TiVo's servers, even a channel and program ID


Sorry but I just don't buy it. They could spend $10k on the hardware and $25k on SQL server and that would be more than enough to store all the data. $35k should be small change for Tivo if it will please the customer. If it's "plenty asked for" then there are enough customers wanting it that it _should_ be worth the money spent for Tivo to do it.



classicsat said:


> plus would be a privacy concern for the users.


I think we all know that they know what were watching anyway. If I schedule online, then I darned well better know that they know what I'm watching. Frankly, I don't care if Tivo knows what I'm watching. If I'm willing to watch it, I'm willing for the world to know I watch it. But even those that are "privacy conscious", Tivo has privacy agreements that prevent them from using our info for anything other than internal research and even the data they use for that doesn't have a user account associated to it.

I just think if people are asking for it and it's not going to bankrupt Tivo to do it, they ought to do it. Just my fifty cents.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Plenty asked for. It is just that it would take up space on TiVo's servers, even a channel and program ID, plus would be a privacy concern for the users.


Thing is, they already store private date on the servers if you use KidZone or Guru Guides. You have to Opt-In on privacy. And your SPs are stored on the servers. The TDL wouldn't be a big jump.

I'd like to see ALL of the info from the units uploaded so we could have complete management via the website - scheduling, pruning the TDL, Teach TiVo 2.0, etc. Give it an API and allow 3rd parties to write apps for it too.

Heck, give it an HME interface and close the loop with the TiVo, like they did with TiVoCast. No need to do major changes to the TiVo OS, while providing cool features.


----------



## doni49 (Nov 6, 2004)

It should be possible to do something like this if a user has a broadband connection.

The data would be stored ON THE USER'S TIVO. 

1) Log in via the Tivo web site
2) Tivo.com retrieves current To-Do List from user's Tivo
3) user makes any desired changes and hits "save".
4) DONE--no data stored on Tivo servers other than the login info which they already store.


----------

